# Love this quote...



## phillybrokenheart (Mar 9, 2012)

"Someday, someone will walk into your life and make you realize why it never worked out with anyone else"
Unknown author


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

Here is one I'm trying to work on and adapt as a single person, "If it's to be, it's up to me."


----------



## phillybrokenheart (Mar 9, 2012)

I understand how you feel, this is a very difficult adjustment. Everyone keeps saying it gets better. For me, one day I feel great, but the next (today for instance, lol) Im torn up again.


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

phillybrokenheart said:


> "Someday, someone will walk into your life and make you realize why it never worked out with anyone else"
> Unknown author


"And they will want to write letters to all your exes and thank them for dumping you!" I don't remember where I read this but I love it.


----------



## phillybrokenheart (Mar 9, 2012)

nsweet said:


> "and they will want to write letters to all your exes and thank them for dumping you!" i don't remember where i read this but i love it.


love that!!!!


----------



## justabovewater (Jun 26, 2011)

Needed that. I hope it happens for me, starting over at 46 seems so daunting and hopeless. I still can't even remotely picture myself with anyone but my H.


----------



## phillybrokenheart (Mar 9, 2012)

I know, its hard to imagine myself with someone other than my husband, but it happens to others all the time and Im hopeful that in time it will happen for ALL OF US on here. 

Every one deserves to be happy in life, and we are no different! We will hopefully just be better prepared!


----------



## Mamatomany (Jan 10, 2012)

justabovewater said:


> Needed that. I hope it happens for me, starting over at 46 seems so daunting and hopeless. I still can't even remotely picture myself with anyone but my H.


Me either. I actually try to go to bed every night imagining it. I use to try to visualize H and I coming together and R but it wasn't helping so I am going the other directions. 

Today my therapist and I talked about moving on and she made me feel so good about myself and possibilities.


----------



## Suemolly (Jun 19, 2011)

Its been almost 10 months since my husband shattered my world when he walked out. Today I can happily say I am in love with someone else and he is the first thing on my mind each time I wake up or go to sleep. I am listening to love songs, instead of sad songs. I am close to 40, and I never thought I could feel like a young girl again. So guys, don't lose hope. You WILL recover, and you WILL love again. There are so many single good people out there, just waiting to be discovered.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm actually quite excited about the future - I thought I was going to be with him for the rest of my life but now the thought of the other possibilities out there...someone with a job, someone happy, someone who ravishes me as they walk past me in the kitchen

I know that person is out there for me!


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

@Dolly,
On behalf of all guys, I'm sorry he did not ravish you when he walked past you in the kitchen.

I loved doing that to my wife!!


----------



## Jayb (Mar 6, 2012)

phillybrokenheart said:


> I understand how you feel, this is a very difficult adjustment. Everyone keeps saying it gets better. For me, one day I feel great, but the next (today for instance, lol) Im torn up again.


I'm with you.


----------

